# Door Locks on my 06



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an 06. The driver door lock acts like its stripped. I pull up on the lock and it comes off and it won't lock either. The other thing is whenever I use the key fob to lock it, the horn blows. I have it set to off on the control panel but still blows the horn everytime I lock it. Any ideas how to fix this would be really appreciated.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Obviously, your door lock should not come off...
does the horn blow just once or like three times really fast? Does it lock the doors with the fob? Sounds like you may have a bad actuator.

what about locking it with the key? Does that work?

Your car, to prevent you from locking your self out, will not lock the doors if one (or both) is open. If you try, it will beep rapidly three times in a row and not lock your doors. To fix it, you have to close your doors, unlock the car (I know, it's not locked) then lock it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Prez..

Will it lock when you use the key fob? Could be the key lock mechanism is not engaging the lock inside the door panel. The door panel may have to be removed to get to the problem. Could be someone had a problem with it before you and it was not properly put back together.

If you are getting the chirp after you deactivated it on the cluster, could be a misreading from the Body Control Module. Try this...reactivate the chirp from the cluster then deactivate it again. If it still does it, disconnect the negative terminal from the battery wait about 30 seconds then reconnect it. This will reset the puter. See if that doesn't do the trick. If it didn't, you may have a BCM problem and maybe a Pontiac service tech can reflash it with their gizmo they hook up to the car.


----------



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The horn does chirp 3x when I lock it using the fob
but the driver door doesn't lock. The key does lock the door however.
The door lock itself doesn't go up or down using the fob, it's completely stripped from the locking mechanism and comes completely off when I pull up on it. Is there anyway to replace or repair the actual lock itself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a dealer fix. The door panel will have to come off and whatever is broken inside will need replacing.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

mine did the same thing on both door motors stoped working dealer would not fix but the motors are $150 a piece and no aftermaket locks work 6 wire set up?


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

My driver lock is jacked up as well! 
cant open it with the key or the alarm goes off.


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

I had same problem on my '04 passenger door. Required new actuator. Mine was still under warranty. Cost of actuator is about $150 as dub29 said. Good luck.:seeya:


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

FD Prez said:


> Thanks for the replies. The horn does chirp 3x when I lock it using the fob
> but the driver door doesn't lock. The key does lock the door however.
> The door lock itself doesn't go up or down using the fob, it's completely stripped from the locking mechanism and comes completely off when I pull up on it. Is there anyway to replace or repair the actual lock itself.


your horn is chirping just to let you know the car isn't locked.

is your door just not locking because the cover is getting jambed and not allowing the lock to go down, or is it still not locking even with the cover off? if it is the later case, as a few have said already, you do need a new actuator and that's a bit of cash. if it locks and it's just that the cover doesn't go down because it's stripped, that is cheap money and you can just order yourself a new one at the dealer


----------

